# ATI Radeon HD 5570 Released - Big Bang-for-Buck Gamers



## topgear (Feb 10, 2010)

*Want to make the best of your $80? This is it.*

*media.bestofmicro.com/,P-A-238078-3.jpg

Looking for the best bang-for-buck video card to fuel your budget sensitive PC gaming habit? Then AMD may have the answer for you. AMD today introduced the ATI Radeon HD 5570 graphics card, packing full support for DirectX 11, as well as ATI Eyefinity multi-display technology and ATI Stream capabilities.

"AMD recognizes that small form factor PCs are becoming more popular and low profile graphics upgrade options have been limited to date," said Matt Skynner, vice president and general manager, AMD Graphics Division. "Customers purchasing small form factor PCs are looking for improved performance while gaming, watching HD video or working with the latest productivity applications.  The ATI Radeon HD 5570 graphics card delivers all of this at a price that won't break the bank."

This latest offering completes a full DirectX 11 refresh of AMD discrete graphics products – a milestone the graphics division has to be pleased about.

From our own hands-on with the card, we found it to be an excellent value at just $80.

Consider that this is a half-height reference card, able to transform even the smallest systems into viable gaming machines. Power usage is extremely low for the performance offered, and no auxiliary power connector is needed. And yet, the Radeon HD 5570 manages playable frame rates in every one of our game tests at 1680x1050 (and sometimes 1920x1200). Triple-monitor Eyefinity gaming could be viable in less-demanding titles, such as World of Warcraft, at a price substantially lower than the Radeon HD 5670. Just make sure the board you buy has a DisplayPort output first.

*www.tomshardware.com/news/ati-radeon-hd-5570-amd,9621.html

Here Read the full Review 
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-5570,2552.html

Come on Nvidia - do something !!

God ! when it will come here and what will be the price - finger crossed


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 10, 2010)

cant believe my own fckin eyes!!!
that great performance for 80$ OMG!!!
wen will it be available in india??


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 10, 2010)

gr8 card...& looks good too...but y only display port is needed doesnt it has
HDMI or DVI port...???

Nvdia is losing the game bcoz the way its meant 2 b played....


----------



## latino_ansari (Feb 10, 2010)

great card ... good price for d performance on offer... just waiting for nvidia to launch it dx11 cards...


----------



## asingh (Feb 10, 2010)

Not bad..seems decent.


----------



## Nithu (Feb 10, 2010)

It's a steal at that price...

I'm also waiting for nvidia dx 11 card... When they gonna release it??..


----------



## prakashr85 (Feb 18, 2010)

When it will be available in india?


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2010)

The price is around 5K in here - got to know through *Latest Prices* thread


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 19, 2010)

its available for 4.8k from SMC international, Nehru Place.


----------



## asingh (Feb 19, 2010)

^^
Gurmeet bhiyaa....!


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 19, 2010)

10 Char


----------

